# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Cheyenne belle royale bourbon en urgence adoption [APPAR]

## akiravana

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Cheyenne
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 11 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250269606631292
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Outre-mer
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 93 03 85 44
*E-mail :* appar974@gmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Cheyenne est cette fameuse louloute qui a été recueillie cachectique il y a quelques mois, elle avait mis bas dans la savane... Il y avait 8 chiots, certains ont disparu, 4 été placés dans des familles responsables.
Mais il reste Cheyenne....

Cheyenne est une adorable louloute d'environ 5 ans et de 19 kg, elle est croisée berger. C'est un amour de louloute, câline et attachante, qui attend juste d'enfin connaître la douceur d'un foyer....
L'entente avec des chiens femelles semblent compliqué, plus d'infos très vite!


*Les protéger d'APPAR sont désormais adoptables à la Réunion, en région parisienne et région Rhône-Alpes grâce à deux associations partenaires

*
Vous voulez l'adopter? Il me faut:
 Votre nom
 Votre adresse
  Vos coordonnées
 Le type de logement que vous habitez/ sa taille
 Les membres du foyer (humains et animaux)
 Ou l'animal dormira-t-il?
 Combien de temps sera-t-il seul?
 Êtes-vous sportif(ve)
 Avez-vous déjà eu des chiens?
 Les animaux arrivent à l'aéroport à Paris, pouvez-vous venir le chercher?

*Vous ne pouvez pas lui ouvrir votre porte ? Vous pouvez laider ici :* 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...profit-petits-
  reunionais-128599/

  Pour tous les fidèles d'APPAR des coques de téléphone sont désormais disponibles. Une partie du prix de vente est reversé à l'association
http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...ephone-135765/
http://my-kase.com/motif-138-associa...r-reunion.html
http://my-kase.com/motif-139-associa...-portrait.html

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## akiravana

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## akiravana

Cheyenne est cette fameuse louloute qui a été recueillie cachectique il y a quelques mois, elle avait mis bas dans la savane... Il y avait 8 chiots, certains ont disparu, 4 été placés dans des familles responsables.
Mais il reste Cheyenne....

Cheyenne est une adorable louloute d'environ 5 ans et de 19 kg, elle est croisée berger. C'est un amour de louloute, câline et attachante, qui attend juste d'enfin connaître la douceur d'un foyer....

Cheyenne est très affectueuse et reconnaissante avec ceux qui sont gentils avec elle. A la maison, elle obéit bien, comprend ce qu'on lui dit et est une bonne chienne de garde (très dissuasive dans ses aboiements!).
En promenade à l'extérieur, il faut qu'elle soit tenue en laisse car Cheyenne a tendance à se précipiter sur les coureurs (elle doit avoir eu une mauvaise expérience par le passé) et elle aurait tendance à être dominante avec les autres chiens. Elle n'aime pas les chats.....
Elle souffre d'un peu d'arthrose à la patte arrière gauche.

----------


## akiravana

(Actualisation du 04/06/2016
Ouf, un peu de répit pour Cheyenne, sa famille d'accueil ne part pas tout de suite!!)



Cheyenne est cette fameuse louloute qui a été recueillie cachectique il y a quelques mois, elle avait mis bas dans la savane... Il y avait 8 chiots, certains ont disparu, 4 été placés dans des familles responsables. Mais il reste Cheyenne....
Cheyenne est une adorable louloute d'environ 5 ans et de 19 kg, elle est croisée berger. C'est un amour de louloute, câline et attachante, qui attend juste d'enfin connaître la douceur d'un foyer....
Cheyenne est très affectueuse et reconnaissante avec ceux qui sont gentils avec elle. A la maison, elle obéit bien, comprend ce qu'on lui dit et est une bonne chienne de garde.
En promenade à l'extérieur, il faut qu'elle soit tenue en laisse car Cheyenne a tendance à se précipiter sur les coureurs (elle doit avoir eu une mauvaise expérience par le passé) et elle aurait tendance à être dominante avec les autres chiens. Elle n'aime pas les chats..... C'est une chienne énergique qui a besoin de se dépenser.
Elle souffre d'un peu d'arthrose à la patte arrière gauche (en attente des résultats d'une radio). Elle court très bien et n'est gênée qu'à froid.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## akiravana



----------


## akiravana

Cheyenne souffre d'une dysplasie importante qui provoque une instabilité sur le genou gauche avec une lésion persistante du ligament collatéral latéral. Le vétérinaire ne préconise pas d'opération pour le moment car elle se déplace bien (voir vidéo) et est seulement gênée à froid. Elle bénéficie d'un traitement par complément alimentaire pour son arthrose et ce traitement lui fait du bien.



lien vers la vidéo https://youtu.be/C7CGMGEIcQI

----------


## catherine.sotta

La belle CHEYENNE est adoptable en Rhône Alpes :

https://www.facebook.com/14403817162...93895660922385

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## akiravana

Up

----------


## akiravana

Aidez-nous à récolter au moins 375 € : 1 tee-shirt acheté, c’est 10 euros reversés à l’APPAR!
 Avec 375 euros nous pourrons faire stériliser 5 chattes errantes sur un site où il y a une surpopulation féline. Et si, grâce à vous, nous récoltons plus nous pourrons en faire stériliser d’autres sur l’île de La Réunion.

 Nous n’avons que 15 jours pour récolter ces fonds, c’est très court ! Donc on compte sur vous et votre fidélité dans notre combat!
 Venez découvrir notre boutique: http://waah.fr/campagne/association-appar/




 La collection femme:








 Et la collection homme:

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## akiravana

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## akiravana



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## akiravana



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## akiravana



----------


## bab

> Cheyenne est une adorable louloute d'environ 5 ans et de 19 kg, elle est croisée berger. C'est un amour de louloute, câline et attachante, qui attend juste d'enfin connaître la douceur d'un foyer....
> 
> Cheyenne est très affectueuse et reconnaissante avec ceux qui sont gentils avec elle. A la maison, elle obéit bien, comprend ce qu'on lui dit et est une bonne chienne de garde.
> 
> En promenade à l'extérieur, il faut qu'elle soit tenue en laisse car Cheyenne a tendance à se précipiter sur les coureurs (elle doit avoir eu une mauvaise expérience par le passé) et elle aurait tendance à être dominante avec les autres chiens. Elle n'aime pas les chats..... C'est une chienne énergique qui a besoin de se dépenser.
> 
> Cheyenne souffre d'une dysplasie importante qui provoque une instabilité sur le genou gauche avec une lésion persistante du ligament collatéral latéral. Le vétérinaire ne préconise pas d'opération pour le moment car elle se déplace bien (voir vidéo) et est seulement gênée à froid. Elle bénéficie d'un traitement par complément alimentaire pour son arthrose et ce traitement lui fait du bien.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7CG...ature=youtu.be

----------


## akiravana

Cheyenne pèse maintenant 20kg

----------


## akiravana

::

----------


## May-May

*Bonjour,


Toujours à l'adoption ?*

----------


## bab

> *Actualisation du 19/03/2019: URGENCE ACCUEIL POUR CHEYENNE!**Une solution très provisoire avait été trouvée sur le fil pour la semaine d'absence de la famille d'accueil de Cheyenne, mais en gros et pour faire court, la famille d'accueil ne reprend pas la louloute!!!!**Nous cherchons donc une NOUVELLE FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL POUR CHEYENNE, SUR LA REUNION OU EN METROPOLE (Paris, Lyon, Marseille), SANS CHAT. Entente chiens et chiennes ok si pas trop dominants.**Cheyenne attend bien entendu sa famille pour la vie, mais depuis son sauvetage en JUILLET 2016, PAS UNE SEULE DEMANDE POUR ELLE!
> *


.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## akiravana

Une famille pour Cheyenne

----------


## bab

> CHEYENNE est une chienne croisée berger née le 11/02/2011 (estimé). Elle a été trouvée errante, maigre et dénutrie, alors qu'elle venait de mettre bas dans la savane. Elle a été prise en charge par l'APPAR et se trouve maintenant en famille d'accueil sur l'île de La Réunion où tous les soins nécessaires lui ont permis de remonter la pente.
> 
> CHEYENNE est une chienne affectueuse et attachante ainsi qu'une bonne gardienne. Lors des promenades il faut la tenir en laisse car elle ne supporte pas de voir courir les gens (sans doute les restes d'une mauvaise expérience).
> 
> Elle est OK chiens mais dominante avec eux. Pour les chats, on évitera.
> 
> ]Elle est identifiée, stérilisée, vaccinée et vermifugée. Elle pèse environ 19 kg. 
> 
> Cheyenne souffre d'une dysplasie qui provoque une instabilité sur le genou gauche avec une lésion persistante du ligament collatéral latéral. Le vétérinaire ne préconise pas d'opération pour le moment car elle se déplace bien (voir sa vidéo) et est seulement gênée à froid. Elle bénéficie d'un traitement par complément alimentaire pour son arthrose et ce traitement lui fait du bien.
> ...


.

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de CHEYENNE ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

elle est pourtant bien belle cette louloute

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

D'après la photo, CHEYENNE semble avoir un chiot ! J'espère qu'il sera vite adopté ainsi que sa maman qui devrait être stérilisée !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

